# Nikon F4



## RastaROCKET (18. September 2003)

Hallo Leutz

Was darf diese Kamera, in gutem Zustand, mit einem Nikkor AF 50mm 1:1,8 (mit Gegenlichtblende) und einem Batterriegriff MB-21kosten? 

Für kurze knappe Antworten wäre ich sehr Dankbar   

Danke schon mal Vorweg

Gruß
Kristof


----------



## Beppone (18. September 2003)

Hi,

so aus dem Bauch heraus:

Nikon F4s, also Body mit MB 21, Zustand B, von Privat ca. EUR 500,- bis EUR 650,-

Würde mir allerdings nur eine von Nikon gecheckte kaufen, die ersten Exemplare dieser Kamera sind immerhin schon 15 Jahre alt.

Das 1,8/50er mit SoBl (ohne D) sollte nicht mehr als 70,- EUR kosten.

Gruß

Bep


----------



## RastaROCKET (21. September 2003)

Ok Dank Dir für die Info!


----------

